# Pair One Word with the Sound of an Instrument



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Piano - Twinkle
Violin - Velvet
Cello - Mellow
Brass - Threatening
Flute/Oboe - Mozart


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Piano - Twinkle
> Violin - Velvet
> Cello - Mellow
> *Brass - Threatening*
> Flute/Oboe - Mozart


I couldn't call a trumpet, tuba, or french horn threatening. A trombone, yes.

As for my personal pairings.

Violin: Annoying
Viola: Discordant
Cello: Nasal
Bass: Mumbly
Flute: Tiresome

That'll do for now.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Tchaikov6 said:


> I couldn't call a trumpet, tuba, or french horn threatening. A trombone, yes.
> 
> As for my personal pairings.
> 
> ...


lol, :lol: !

I don't know, they are bit edgier and harsher I feel.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Harpsichord-profound


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Piano-anachronisms


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

hpowders said:


> Piano-anachronisms


That's probably true. Modern use of piano overall isn't nearly as interesting imo.


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Harpsichord - Gramps
Harp - Lark
Flute - Nectar
Oboe - Sinex
Clarinet - Lazy
Bassoon - Earthquake
Tuba - Earthquake_s_
Horn - Useless
Trumpet - Laxatives
Trombone - Invisible
Piano - Exists
Cello - Divine
Violin - Excess
Viola - Decent
Double-bass - No
Timpani - Chimpanzees


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Flute - Pastoral
Oboe - Wistful
Clarinet - Tender
Bassoon - Grumpy
Violin - Fit
Viola - Misfit
Cello - Brooding
Double bass - Sluggish
Trumpet - Awful
Trombone - Slipsliding
Horn - Exciting
Tuba - Low
Piano - Tinkling
Organ - Majestic
Harp - Angelic
Guitar - Spanish
Percussion - Rhythmic


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Cello - purple
Violin - acute
Clarinet - autumnal
Trumpet - regal
Horn - blunt
Harp - ethereal
Bassoon - earth
Flute - air


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

clarinet -- mellow
horn -- noble
oboe -- plangent
trombone -- frightening
bassoon -- English muffins
xylophone -- cheesy


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

MarkW said:


> bassoon -- English muffins
> xylophone -- cheesy


I'll have the concerto for bassoon and xylophone. Whole wheat and Swiss, please, with a slice of hammerklavier.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Woodduck said:


> I'll have the concerto for bassoon and xylophone. Whole wheat and Swiss, please, with a slice of hammerklavier.


:lol:

:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Saxophone - aquatic. (At least that's what Debussy called it.)


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Harp -- Hell

(What!? You thought I'd name a different word? Not me.)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Viola husky
Cor Anglais soulful
Bagpipes caterwauling


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wagner Tubas-Hitler

Clarinet-Klezmer

Violin-Shtetls

Sirens-Pograms

Whistles-Roundups

Shofar-Israel

Horns-Riefenstahl

Anvil & Hammer-Nibelung

Trumpets-Nuremberg

Clapper-Dachau


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Wagner Tubas-Hitler


My eyes just rolled 360 degrees.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Violin - beautiful
Viola - beautiful
Cello - beautiful
Double Bass - beautiful
Oboe - beautiful
Clarinet - beautiful
Bassoon - beautiful
French horn - beautiful
Trumpet - beautiful
Trombone - beautiful
Tuba - beautiful
Piano - beautiful
Harpsichord - annoying


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

Harpsichord - deficient


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> My eyes just rolled 360 degrees.


No way! I tried it, my wife tried it and my rabbi, Holly Costa tried it and none of us could come close to 360 degrees!

Are you sure that isn't simply poetic license?


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Triangle - _ding_


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

hpowders said:


> No way! I tried it, my wife tried it and my rabbi, Holly Caust tried it and none of us could come close to 360 degrees!
> 
> Are you sure that isn't simply poetic license?


I don't know for sure, but I find that I have a very attractive frontal lobe.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I don't know for sure, but I find that I have a very attractive frontal lobe.


All I ask is that something can be easily duplicated and is not simply ear-satz.


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

Bassoon - fascinating


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Flute - sweet
English horn - nostalgic
Oboe - mournful
Trumpet - heroic
Trombone - frightening
Violin - passionate
Viola - mellow
Cello - soulful
Piccolo - playful
Clarinet - bittersweet
French horn - rustic
Piano - resonant
Organ - majestic
Harpsichord - elegant
Triangle - exotic
Harp - ethereal


----------



## JeffD (May 8, 2017)

mandolin - heroic


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Piccolo insistent
Lute retrospective
Harmonium Methodist
Oboe introvert
Bassoon extrovert
Bagpipes pervert


----------



## Jacred (Jan 14, 2017)

cello - heartwarming


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Pat Fairlea said:


> Piccolo insistent
> Lute retrospective
> Harmonium Methodist
> Oboe introvert
> ...


I like how you attributed human mindsets to the tone, the only one I'm not sure I understand is bagpipe and pervert, but it's funny! (is it b/c of the phallic nature of bagpipes and those who play them are then perverts?)


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

Captainnumber36 said:


> I like how you attributed human mindsets to the tone, the only one I'm not sure I understand is bagpipe and pervert, but it's funny! (is it b/c of the phallic nature of bagpipes and those who play them are then perverts?)


Nothing so profound. Just a reflection of my irrational dislike of bagpipes and inability to understand anyone who would voluntarily play them. You know why bagpipe players traditionally walk back and forth while playing? They're trying to get away from the dreadful noise. Or giving the audience a moving target.


----------

